# MORE of my gang! And updated rex-baby pics!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE TAKING PICS! Lol.

I wish I had a nicer camera though. This one is not so good at taking pictures of mice. 

Here's my broken brindle baby, with her sibling who I think is a broken marked lilac? Grayish markings with bright, pink eyes. :>
They're almost twins as far as markings go.

















A litter of black selfs and banded. I'm trying to 'breed a better black' from these guys. What makes me mad, is the one with the nicest black colour, is a BANDED! 









Here are some updated pics of the rexes i created. x) You can see the long guard hairs in some of the pics. And in the last pic, you can see the weird splash that one of them has. 

























Here's some pics of a splashed rex that I got at rodent fest! :>
What a sweet boy he is!

















Another sweet rex, a blue doe, that I got at rodent fest! :>









Here's my male frizzle. LOOK AT THOSE EARS! :>
He came from rodent fest, too. I'm pretty sure he's a tri-colour, just with bad markings.









And here's my beautiful tri-colour frizzle female! I love her little black foot, and her red eyes!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry the pics are so big!
The forum usually re-sizes these pictures... I don't know why it didn't this time... ):


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Soooooo cute


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Awww I wanties!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same problem trying to improve my black selfs... I had a buck pup who was a gorgeous shiny black...banded. So I have to go with the one who's fur is not as dark, but has less white.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!
I have 2 very nice self blacks that I would give you if you were closer. Im not really sure if I want to breed black selfs, but these 2 are too nice to part with unless they go to another breeder.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Meet somewhere in Texas? Or maybe in New Mexico?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love your little black rex and your Frizzle


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Are those first to broken brindles the ones that you were showing me?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope! Tose are from the new litter, by the same mothers. They all have the same basic genetics, but they all throw different ammounts of different colours. The brown one is a brindle, and I'm REALLY proud of her! She's exactly what I wanted to make.
The other one is a broken marked dove.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, your mice are stunning! I am in love with the rexes! :lol:

Where and when is this Rodent Fest? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rodent fest is in Leesport PA. There's one coming up on October 2nd. 
It's a 4 hour drive for me, which isn't bad.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Where the pictures are too large, the frame of the thread is also too large, at least on my screen...


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Oh  Well I just absolutly adore that dove. Shes gorgeous :3 Good job ^_^


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rodentfest can be talked about on MOUSE (the Yahoo! group) or on other American forums (I can PM you the links if you'd like).

I may not be able to come to this upcoming fall fest, but I will try to send a representative with mice for people, if at all possible.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Well, someone I know hast to come or else Im going to be just wandering around aimlessly :3!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Jenny (WNTMousery), Kadee (TREK), Stina (CSB), and others are usually there.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

